# I like this version of Kim Jo Han's song the most.



## bailarín

Hello Korean forum:

I'm having a little trouble constructing the following statement.  I'm posting this as a Facebook comment to friends, so I'm not sure how polite I should be.  Any help would be appreciated:

I like this version of Kim Jo Han's song (sung by ABC) the most...
or
This version of Kim Jo Han's song (sung by ABC) is the best...

My attempt: 이 김조한 노래 version 은  정말 좋아요.

I can't think of a good word for version without using a Konglish word, so maybe I need to reword the sentence:

I like this Kim Jo Han song sung by ABC the most.

My attempt: 이 김조한 노래 ABC 불렁거는 정말 좋아요.

감사합니다.


----------



## Kross

I would say, " 김조한의 이 버젼을 가장 좋아해요." We often tend to use_ 버전 _for _version,_ the one that is directly borrowed from its counterpart, _version_, in English.


----------



## bailarín

Hi again, Kross!!

I must've edited my original post as you were responding.  Is "버젼" a widely used word?  If I went to a random 아줌마 on the street, would they understand?  Otherwise, if it's a Konglish word, I may rather just reword the sentence.

I like this Kim Jo Han song sung by ABC the most.

My attempt: 이 김조한 노래 ABC 불렁거는 정말 좋아요.  Does this even make sense?  Haha...

Thanks again!!


----------



## Kross

When we narrow the discussion scope to the domestic music market, I personally think that _버전_ is the most common word for_ version_. It is also a standard Korean word. You can also use _~판_ as in 베타판 (a beta version). But I prefer to use it mainly when I talk about versions of computer software. Most natives understand what you mean though, no matter which word you choose.

 I am convinced that most 아줌마s are well aware of the meanings of 버전.     



bailarín said:


> My attempt: 이 김조한 노래 ABC 불렁거는 정말 좋아요. Does this even make sense?


 Yes, that's understandable. It would better if you said, "이 김조한 노래, ABC가 부른 거를 가장 좋아해." If a listener already knows what song you are talking about, you just can say, "ABC 버전 가장 좋아해."


----------

